# problem setting a default port (pgsql)



## beavis (Jan 14, 2010)

i have been using fbsd 8 for a month now and have a problem i can't figure out.
i want to add options in make.conf to have pgsql-84 as default, but my attempts have been useless. pgsql-82 is always used.
for apache22 i found info on the net and have the following in make.conf


```
WITH_APACHE2=yes
APACHE_PORT=www/apache22
```

with fixed apache1.3 being used, but using same logic for pgsql didn't work. i tried


```
WITH_PGSQL=yes
PGSQL_PORT=databases/postgresql84-client
```

but pgsql82 still being used.
is my guess wrong or do i have some leftover setting since i hadn't set this before my first build of ports? do i need to set both client and server? i need server but thought that client is used first and server version might be used on that. is that right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.database.mk has:

```
.if defined(USE_PGSQL)
```
 and

```
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER?=	82
```

That should give you something to work with


----------



## beavis (Jan 14, 2010)

*[Solved] problem setting a default port (pgsql)*

thanks alot . i only knew to check /usr/ports/KNOBS
this opens up alot for future ref


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2010)

beavis said:
			
		

> thanks alot . i only knew to check /usr/ports/KNOBS
> this opens up alot for future ref



Yes, there are quite a lot of variables similar to these you can set. Have a look through the files in /usr/ports/Mk/.


----------

